# huskyomega-omega studio



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2008)

*cube mosaic art*

http://www.omega.url.tw/products/products_fp_e.html


「魔術方塊藝術－蒙娜麗莎」製作過程
the mona lisa








「魔術方塊藝術－鋼琴前的少女」製作過程
girls at the piano







「魔術方塊藝術－拾穗」製作過程
the gleaners










right-click 'save target' to download videos


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 12, 2008)

No offense, but I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 13, 2008)

> No offense, but I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong forum.



How?

right click on the link and click 'save target'


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 13, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> > No offense, but I'm pretty sure this is in the wrong forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because this forum is for posting videos, this would probably fit better in Off-Topic.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2008)

i can't belive that nobody realized that these ARE videos

right click 'save target' to download.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 30, 2008)

some people are ignorant, ignore them. Thanks for posting. By simply clicking on the links people will be able to see that those links are videos.


----------



## aliengrey (Dec 31, 2008)

hdskull said:


> some people are ignorant, ignore them. Thanks for posting. By simply clicking on the links people will be able to see that those links are videos.




You obviously did not see the original post. It was a link that as far as I could tell, contained no videos. He edited it with the videos, I could have sworn I posted since then.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2008)

aliengrey said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > some people are ignorant, ignore them. Thanks for posting. By simply clicking on the links people will be able to see that those links are videos.
> ...



the first link is to huskyomega's cube mosaic art shop

the links with chinese is the videos


----------

